# umřít hlady



## jazyk

Dobrý den,

vím, že _hlady _ve spojení _umřít hlady_ je zastaralý sedmý pád, ale moje otázka je, ví-li někdo z Vás, jak se taková podstatná jména skloňovala ve staré češtině. 

Děkuji mockrát,


----------



## werrr

To není zastaralý sedmý pád, ale úplně normální sedmý pád. Jenže v množném čísle:

_    umřít hlady
    pukat smíchy
    třást se vzteky
    dusit se smrady
    rudý vzteky_

Vynikne to v ženském rodě:

    _zemřít útrapami_

Vzhledem k tomu, že to nijak nesouvisí se starým skloňováním, doporučuji na toto téma otevřít nové vlákno.


----------



## gabbiano

werrr said:


> To není zastaralý sedmý pád, ale úplně normální sedmý pád. Jenže v množném čísle:
> 
> _    umřít hlady
> pukat smíchy
> třást se vzteky
> dusit se smrady
> rudý vzteky_
> 
> Vynikne to v ženském rodě:
> 
> _zemřít útrapami_
> 
> Vzhledem k tomu, že to nijak nesouvisí se starým skloňováním, doporučuji na toto téma otevřít nové vlákno.


Nevím, to se mi nějak nezdá. Právě tak, jako "útrapy" se nepoužívají v jednotném čísle, připadá mi zvláštní používat "hlad" nebo "vztek" v čísle množném. Jak k tomu došlo, že se použil plurál místo singuláru? Totiž "hlady" místo "hladem"?


----------



## kusurija

Prostě je to ustálené spojení (ustálený typ spojení), které se ustálilo již dávno a příčiny a okolnosti, proč se to tak ustálilo dnes již těžko bude moci vysvětlit. Ale možná se najde někdo, kdo to dokáže, proto si počkejte na další odpovědi.

Ne vše v jazyce lze snadno vysvětlit a pokud tak někdo činí, riskuje, že to bude jen kalkulace či dohad. 
Pro některé lingvistické jevy lze poměrně snadno nalézt přijatelné vysvětlení, pro jiné těžko - není o co se opřít.

Btw umřít hladem lze také říci...


----------



## werrr

gabbiano said:


> Nevím, to se mi nějak nezdá. Právě tak, jako "útrapy" se nepoužívají v jednotném čísle, připadá mi zvláštní používat "hlad" nebo "vztek" v čísle množném. Jak k tomu došlo, že se použil plurál místo singuláru? Totiž "hlady" místo "hladem"?



Pavel Eisner o tom ve své knize Chrám i tvrz napsal toto:


> „…české plurály pukat smíchy, necítit se vzteky, umírat hlady atd., atd., spolu i se vzácnějšími dusit se smrady jsou o sobě nemalé výboje představivosti a básnivosti.
> Jeden hlad, vztek, smích, smrad nám nestačí – cítíme jich v sobě, kolem sebe mnoho, zavalují nás svou přesilou.“



Vysvětlení je ale mnohem jednodušší – v češtině můžeme použít jednotné i množné číslo. Můžeme říci „zemřít hladem“ i „zemřít hlady“. Obě verze ovšem nemají zcela totožný význam, jakkoliv jsou běžně zaměňovány. Na jejich významovém rozdílu ale není nic tajemného, zcela přirozeně odpovídá rozdílu mezi jednotným a množným číslem. Zemřít hladem znamená zemřít po jednom dlouhém hladovění, zatímco zemřít hlady znamená zemřít výsílením po opakovaném hladovění. Tedy, například vězeň v hladomorně umírá hladem, ale naši předci, kteří si na zimu neobstarali dostatek zásob a v zimě jen občas našli něco k snědku, umírali hlady.

Stejně tak by bylo možné říkat „umírat žízní” i „umírat žízněmi“. Ale protože umírat po opakovaném žíznění je něco velmi neobvyklého, s druhým tvarem se těžko někde setkáme.

Obdobně je možné rozlišit i významy pro ostatní uvedená spojení, být rudý vztekem znamená být rozčílený jednou konkrétní věcí, být rudý vzteky znamená být dopálený celou sérií nějakých věcí, případně rozčilovat se opakovaně nad jednou věcí. Pukat smíchem znamená smát se jednou, pukat smíchy znamená smát se vícekrát.


A pokud jde o útrapy, tak ty prostě musí být v množném čísle, protože jedna jediná útrapa by byla spíše požehnáním.


----------



## winpoj

werrr said:


> Obdobně je možné rozlišit i významy pro ostatní uvedená spojení, být rudý vztekem znamená být rozčílený jednou konkrétní věcí, být rudý vzteky znamená být dopálený celou sérií nějakých věcí, případně rozčilovat se opakovaně nad jednou věcí. Pukat smíchem znamená smát se jednou, pukat smíchy znamená smát se vícekrát.



Hm, podle mě "být rudý vzteky" znamená přesně totéž jako "být rudý vztekem". "Pukat smíchy" je ustálené spojení, zatímco "pukat smíchem" se obvykle nepoužívá.
Mohl byste, Werrre, svůj opačný názor opřít ještě o něco dalšího kromě svých vývodů?


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> A pokud jde o útrapy, tak ty prostě musí být v množném čísle, protože jedna jediná útrapa by byla spíše požehnáním.


To určitě ano, ale nějak se nedokážu srovnat s tím 7. pádem. Já bych určitě řekla "zemřít na útrapy" a ne "zemřít útrapami".


> Hm, podle mě "být rudý vzteky" znamená přesně totéž jako "být rudý vztekem". "Pukat smíchy" je ustálené spojení, zatímco "pukat smíchem" se obvykle nepoužívá.
> Mohl byste, Werrre, svůj opačný názor opřít ještě o něco dalšího kromě svých vývodů?


Souhlas, také nevidím žádný rozdíl (ani u "hladem" a "hlady" - když někdo třeba šilhá hlady, je to jeden konkrétní hlad ).


----------

